# medical marijuana



## saticus (May 1, 2009)

anybody out there know what species of marijuana i would need to combat major depression and schizophrenia. i would really appreciate some advice.:bongin:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2009)

Stay away from Sativa's. There all head high...at least for me.


----------



## King Bud (May 1, 2009)

Head highs are bad for depression?..

I would think being glued to the couch is less favorable. :confused2:

When I'm using marijuana to help with depression (as opposed to when I'm just getting high), I smoke in much much smaller quantities. In that state, it's better for me to keep a fairly sober mind, so that I still get things done. I also find I only need a little to help a lot with my mood.


----------



## Dankerz (May 1, 2009)

IN MY STATE THEY wouldnt even give you legal meds for your illness


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 1, 2009)

head highs promote more transience of thoughts. No cohesiveness of thought patterns and they tend to towards inducing a more pronounced paranoia...so no, Sativa's are not what schizophrenics want. I'd rather be body high anydaze then have my depression back. Just my humble opin.


----------



## saticus (May 1, 2009)

i have been using whatever i could find on the street since '69. some of it worked okay, some didn't. 
i have heard that there exists specific strains for my problem. i desperatly want to find that strain or strains. maybe it's a combo of strains? i'll try anything at this point.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 1, 2009)

do NOT use indica for depression, it will only make it worse. Use sativa for depression.

However, the increased paranoia from higher thc levels in the sativas may become an issue with schizophrenia.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 1, 2009)

after conflicting suggestions you must be confused.

go to Americans for Safe Access and then come back.

who all posted here uses it for depression.  not me, i use it to eliminate spasms and both work fo me.

look at the seedbanks that sell seeds from many breeders.  read up on them to get an understanding of the effects.  not all Sativas are =, and not all Indicas are =.  i mean in thc/cbd. 

get as much info as possible then narrow down the specific strain.

check out web boards in MM states, they might have helpfull info.


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 2, 2009)

sometimes wesee in at most 4 dimensions
but if you attempt to think in extra dimensions
you'd see better. if inhalation were replaced by vaporization, then you would
have opposite beliefs. (smoking/burning will harm the lungs, duh)
hemp and thc vapor would add to overall health. and economic uses
i know you can't grasp this but the direction great free thinking minds are evolving
would suggest education of vaporizing and removing off sched 1 is going to happen eventually 
no matter how you add fillers such as some of the various harmful effects you write about..
vaporization would be much healthier. saving the lungs is worthwhile, i wont argue that.
13 states have medical laws but vaporization is important for lung safety.
it needs emphasized.
im partipating in first saturday of May march around the world. march at noon
its not a gateway drug.
maybe much more harmful tobacco and alcohol
are gateway. at least theyre legal, yea cancer,car wreck deaths; look how many deaths are caused by these drugs. and theyre legal. thats naive
refeer madness scare still packs punch.
the punishment is worse than the crime with pot is
but pepole should vaporize i beleive this would help alot.
just because you dont smoke or better yet by far, vaporize, then as you can see users are going to win eventually.
else we will all be in jail. i know theres competion with alcohol, pharmacuticals, tobacco
the legal drugs. but we will win. cant you see it coming? 
youre going to get real revolution if you dont legalize vaporization. and soon...i agreed with you until i learned vaporization. this is important.
and we should be free to grow a little ourselves.you cant make us stop growing a plant. come on the cost cant be too high, even when taxed. regulate, make taxes, but leave us free to grow. people will still grow anyway. theyll never stop unless we become a police state. or worse...
so instead of fighting a losing war, decriminalize vaporization of thc/ pot flowers, hemp for industrial uses., food, clothes, protein so many more.
millions of people dont want to hurt anyone including themselves. get this off sched 1 for starts. change from smoking/burning to vapor methods
other parts of the world are wising up now. lets look beyond the buck and tolerate vaporizing. the real culprits are hard stuff like meth, coke, heroin, alcohol,
tobacco. educate medical users to stop burning and vaporize, fact; ALCOHOL, TOBACCO KILL MANY MANY. WHO CARES, I DO
and so do you. even tho 2 wrongs dont make a right, vaporization of thc rates above alcohol deaths, tobacco cigs. why hasnt anyone vaporized tobacco?
money money money . do you want your daughter marrying an acute alcoholic or a thc vapor inhaler? i guess people forget about alcohol deaths.
and its effects. end this war, avoid more jailings of otherwise law abiding citizens, be brave, be fair, vaporization kills zero people, other drugs kill many.
some want profits over lives. they are the sick ones. go ahead do something 'lawful' even if promoting death, leave vaporizers alone. they kill nobody, NOBODY.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

I suggest you see a professional and get his opinion.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 2, 2009)

rickyjack, i dont know if its just me but what are you trying to say?  

it just incoherent ramblings.  ill re-read it later to see if i missed anything.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> rickyjack, i dont know if its just me but what the f**k are you trying to say?
> 
> it just incoherent ramblings. ill re-read it later to see if i missed anything.


 
Yeah,,thats why I thought Buddy was talking to RickyJack. Damn Bro I want some of what yur smoken.



> vaporization kills zero people, other drugs kill many


 
So which Weed were you tellen the guy he needs????That was his Question wasnt it? Yur funny as hell RickyBobby,,I mean RJ


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 2, 2009)

Check out Mandala's strains.  They have some strains specifically developed for depression.  Each strains lists its medical benefits.  Attitude seeds carries Mandala strains. 

hXXp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/mandala-seeds-149-c.asp


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 2, 2009)

I see nothing in regards to anti-depressants strains there.

Here are some tid-bits to help:


> hxxp://ocnorml.org/news/pot_strains.htm



 Cannabis Sativa - The effects of  a Sativa is cerebral, up and energetic 

Cannabidiol, known as CBD, also appears in all varieties of cannabis. The amount of CBD can widely vary, trace amounts to more than 95 percent of all cannabinoids present in a plant. CBD generally has a sedative effect regarding the high you experience. CBD, when combined with THC, tends to postpone the beginning of the high, but, the good part is that CBD can make it last twice as long. Whether CBD increases or decreases the force of the high is subjective and must be discerned by each smoker.


> THis is what you want to avoid for depression




Cannabinol, or CBN, is produced as THC oxidizes or degrades. Only a trace of CBN exists in fresh bud. Stored and cured tops or hashish have higher levels of CBN, that has converted from THC. Marijuana with high levels of CBN generally make the toker feel disoriented and often sleepy or groggy, often referred to as a stupefying high. At best CBN contains only 10 percent of the psychoactive potency of the original THC.



> Also strongly not recommended by "Medical Marijuana Doctors" for treating depression



Tetrahydrocnnabivarin, called THCV, is the shorter three-carbon propyl that replaces the five-carbon pentyl chain. This compound is associated with the fragrance of the plant. In other words, very pungent smelling marijuana normally contains THCV. Warmer temperatures bring out more smell. THCV is found in very potent marijuana that originated in Southeast and Central Asia as well as regions in Africa. Concentrations of THCV usually make the high come on quicker and disappear sooner. There is still much research to do on this cannabinoid. Cannabichromene, or CBC, may make up to 20 percent of the cannabinoid profile in a plant. Little study has been done on this cannabinoid. So far, researchers believe that it may interact with THC to make the high more intense. 

=========================================================================================================

Here is a quote from Hilary Black of the British Columbia Compassion Society:

    "Indica and Sativa are the two main varieties of the cannabis plant used as medicine. There are many strains that are crosses of those two varieties. Within each of those varieties and crosses there are a huge number of individual strains, each with a different cannabinoid profile and effect. According to anecdotal evidence, the Indica strains are a relaxant, effective for anxiety, pain, nausea, appetite stimulation, sleep, muscle spasms and tremors, among other symptoms. The Sativa strains are more of a stimulant, effective in appetite stimulation, relieving depression, migraines, pain and nausea. We are now aware of specific strains that are effective for specific conditions and symptoms."


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

Lets keep it clean SSH. You can poke fun without that word. But you are correct that made absolutely no sense to me what so ever.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 2, 2009)

this is out of my high times its a 2 pager on "pot psych 101"
"while nothing cconclusive can be stated at this point,Dr. Melamede notes that pot seems to work quite well for some patients suffering from bipolar disorders. Emotional pendulum swings between elation and depression are common in all people, but bipolar patients end up stuck in one extreme or the other. for those who are overly 'down' or depressed, a light staive can theoretically 'open them up,' while a heany indica might 'bring down' a manic individual."


----------



## rickyjack9 (May 2, 2009)

yea, was stoned. i was frustrated i couldnt post in the american medical assoc site, so copied it here. i dont think the post belonged here but what was i to do. smoking anything harms the lungs was the conclusion of the blog.
thats the opponents main argument and a common sense one. evident in the coughing. most smokers are going to eventually have respiritory ailments. how to get around that reality. i guess enjoy until a lung ailment hits home personally. i had just read the AMA article why mj is so 'dangerous and harmful'. it riled me. so i wanted to convey the idea of using vapor to save the lungs a little. i dont have one yet and most dont, but our opponents are correct when they point out effects of inhaling any burnt stuff. when you get past 60 you'll know what i mean. i beleive vapor is the answer to that fine argument. most people who dont 'smoke' are right pointing out lung hazards. vaporizers give more than twice the thc as smoking, and very little carcenigenics. i heard that fact last night on the cannibus tv show.
there are some cheaper ones out there. save your lungs for oxygen.
and some harmless vapor. this blog doesnt belong here, but i put it in the first place i could find. even if one person buys or makes a vaporizer, im glad 
someone can remove one of the opponents arguments for continued prohibition. this vapor idea is picking up speed. just a refinement. and an improvement. i mean well anyway. vaporizing should eliminate one of the arguments for organizations against. value your lungs. just because they dont bother you today, years of coughing, inhaling burnt smoke really will bother you someday, like it does me now somewhat. and like i heard the method (vapor) delivers at least twice as much 'medicine' compared to smoking so the initial cost pays for itself quickly. its just kind of a refinement against all the AMA tainted arguments. if lung damage was removed as one of the common sense arguments, then that would help our cause alot IMHO.
the volcanoes are pricey. must be something cheaper out there. but when i used a friends a few times it was tasty heaven. twice or 3 times the thc and residue is reuseable in pills or whatever. most do smoke mj but new knowledge is a benefit in my opinion. and better for my aged lungs.
creating vapor is inconvenient but ask a vapor person. they are not going back to inhaling burnt anything. that would stymie the ama. if any of my ramblings get thru then im happy. im stoned as usual...
just dont tell Brooke Shields i still use the joint method till i get a vaporizor.
its natural for each of us to think what we each do and how we do it is the right way. passing that joint is spiritual, social etc,
but if we can improve and remove a major dissent point then why not.
take care of your lungs, vaporize and enjoy triple the potency.
the non-smoker will logically critisize the 'smoker' no matter what the content. paul stanford advocates vapor method. prior he said he was having serious lung problems. not anymore. thats important. everything evolves.
lets not get stagnent, anything helpful is worth listening to. VAPORIZE
is the idea of the day. and future if we want more support. lungs dont hurt today? they will someday. its an inconvenience to obtain vaporizer that heats to 360 degrees F, but worth it. (2 to 3 times more thc than smoking)
all mj makes me relaxed, less sensitive to pain, hungrier, happier, etc
vapor just sounds better than smoking to me. once you get one you wont go back...you cant convince a doctor that smoking is healthy, ive tried, but vapor thats a new and improved idea. dont shurk it off. and rid opponents of one of their major and correct objections. our lungs deserve a break. you WILL learn that someday like it or not. its inevitable. VAPOR will save/help us.
and break down that last big barrier. i care about all of you. education.
watch cannibus common sense on tv. coughing is not heaven, mild vapor
is the future. doctors can argue coughing not healthy, obviously
but a mild vapor? gotta get one asap, till then im rolling em. you can choose.
inhale burning paper, etc or clean vapor...rant, rave...


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 2, 2009)

smoking isnt the only way to ingest it.  look in the reciepe section.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 2, 2009)

RickeyJack9,,,Bro ya do know you jacked this guys thread dont ya?? He didnt ask anything about ingesting weed. Maybe,,you should go back and re-read this Thread. Start your own Bro and give this guy an answer to his question.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

I am sure this guy is someone else by now and has totally forgotten about this thread until he reverts back to the personality that posted the question in the first place. I think we have enough crazy in this place as it is. Maybe we should just hook him and seagull up together and they can be crazy together.


----------



## Locked (May 3, 2009)

Rickyjack9....holy crap...I don't need to smoke weed.. I can just read your Rambling sentences and feel like I smoked an ounce....


----------



## JBonez (May 3, 2009)

ive found that a sative dom, or mostly sativa (harvested right of course) really pulls me out of any funk im in.

Of all the reasons i smoke pot, depression is one of them, and the fact i dont fall asleep properly due to my mind racing so much that it keeps me up.

Ive found that a sativa is perfect for uplifting my mood and generally giving a  euphoric high, compared to indica. Indica makes me lazy, but is very relaxing so i use it to sleep at night.

Listen to effen gee, he makes very good points that i have been putting to use for a long time.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2009)

Mandala strains and their medical uses:

*Kalichakra*-Medical Use: Kalichakra shows her therapeutic potential in helping against depression and may assist with alleviating some types of moderate pain.

*Mandala #1*-Medical Use: Kalichakra shows her therapeutic potential in helping against depression and may assist with alleviating some types of moderate pain.

*Sadhu*-Medical Use: Sadhu assists against stress; nervousness; sleep disorders; it has shown anti-depressive properties.

*Satori*-Medical Use: Satori shows her therapeutic potential in relieving depression and anxiety; this strain can ease sleep disorders from auto-immune diseases and Restless Legs Syndrome (RLS).

*Speed Queen*-Medical potential: this strain shows potential against anxiety and depression.

*White Satin*-Medical potential: this strain shows potential against anxiety and depression.


----------



## King Bud (May 4, 2009)

THG, or anyone, do you know _how exactly_ professionals go about deciding if a strain is good at alleviating a condition or not? :confused2:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 4, 2009)

King Bud said:
			
		

> THG, or anyone, do you know _how exactly_ professionals go about deciding if a strain is good at alleviating a condition or not? :confused2:



No, I do not.


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 4, 2009)

i would hope their claims are based on personal testamony.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I know I will be flamed for this but I can not see marijuana having any medical use in someone with severe schizophrenia. Now for pain relief, anxiety, etc... yes. However, someone that is mentally sick needs to see a psychotherapist and get down to the root cause of the issue. Like I have said there are enough nut jobs running around as there is. We do not need nut jobs that are 10 different nut jobs wrapped in one smoking weed.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 4, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I know I will be flamed for this but I can not see marijuana having any medical use in someone with severe schizophrenia. Now for pain relief, anxiety, etc... yes. However, someone that is mentally sick needs to see a psychotherapist and get down to the root cause of the issue. Like I have said there are enough nut jobs running around as there is. We do not need nut jobs that are 10 different nut jobs wrapped in one smoking weed.



Are you crazy? Why would anyone flame you?

 I don't know.

I don't know either.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 4, 2009)

> someone that is mentally sick needs to see a psychotherapist and get down to the root cause of the issue


 
BuddyLuv knows what he is talking about. He just got outta the nut house himself. Difference is,,Buddy takes his Meds dailey.He has been known to miss a few days though.:shocked:


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 4, 2009)

I figured someone would have jumped in by now to tell me there is some miracle clone only strain that cures crazy. Obviously eveyone is in agreement here.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> BuddyLuv knows what he is talking about. He just got outta the nut house himself. Difference is,,Buddy takes his Meds dailey.He has been known to miss a few days though.:shocked:



Ty Webb[/URL][/B]: You take drugs, Danny?  
]Danny Noonan[/URL][/B]: Every day.  
Ty Webb[/URL][/B]: Good. Then what's your problem?  
Danny Noonan[/URL][/B]: I don't know.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 5, 2009)

I luv Gyros and weed.


----------



## saticus (May 7, 2009)

i am sure (as i can see) that many of you see a funny side to my question but i am quite serious. this is a real problem for me and i am asking for help. the legal drugs they give me work a little but not completely. please, if you can't be serious about this don't bother me. i don't have time to kid around. sorry if that sounds cold, but i am desperate.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 7, 2009)

Lithium doesn't do the trick?


----------



## saticus (May 7, 2009)

over the past forty years i have tried about every psyhcotropic drug there is. nothing works exactly right and they all have nasty side affects.
buddyluv, please be serious.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 7, 2009)

saticus said:
			
		

> i am sure (as i can see) that many of you see a funny side to my question but i am quite serious. this is a real problem for me and i am asking for help. the legal drugs they give me work a little but not completely. please, if you can't be serious about this don't bother me. i don't have time to kid around. sorry if that sounds cold, but i am desperate.



Get some C99 or Haze. I PROMISE, they WILL help you.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 9, 2009)

What drugs you taking? Xanax?

and what are they supposed to cure?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 9, 2009)

About 5 or 6 weeks ago, there was a woman that was posting all kinds of medical marijuana stuff.  Pages and pages and pages...

Gran-something?  Does anyone remember?

EDIT: Storm Crow.  Read her posts in MedMj or PM her, Saticus.


----------



## saticus (May 9, 2009)

went to find granny storm crow. found a whole bunch of very useful info. thank ya'll very much. my wife has ms so that was a real bonus site for info about that.

i take: effexor 300mg per day
          wellbutrion 300mg per day
and     loxapine 50 mg per day

the effexor makes me sick, i vomit. the loxapine knocks me out. it's relatively new so i'll keep you updated on it. the wellbutrion doesn't do anything. there is a strong chance that the drugs will mess with my body.

please let me know if you need more info. thank ya'll again.

love and peace,

john


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 9, 2009)

I hope you've googled those drugs and know what you're dealing with, my friend.


----------



## saticus (May 10, 2009)

yes i have and it scares the hell out of me. that's why i'm looking for something else. i have been on worse drugs tho. elavil,haldol, artane, triavil, prozac, valium, just to name a few. it's a wonder i have a brain left. i need a strain of weed that will do a better job for me.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 10, 2009)

I hope you find what you're looking for


----------



## Hick (May 10, 2009)

saticus..... "NO ONE" here honestly has the credentials or the knowledge of your 'persona;ity' disorders, to prescribe a particular treatment or medical advice.. In addition, different strains result in ddifferent effects for different  ppl.  What might work for you, might not for another, or worse, might have negative/reverse effects.
  It should all be taken as "suggestions, recommendations", but with caution. I certainly understand your desire to eliminate those 'pharmecuticals' from your life. I wish you luck. But I would also hate to see the problem compounded by "unintentional" incorrect advice from soomeone honestly trying to help. 
Not "dissing" anyones advice, just bringing out a point.


----------



## purplephazes (May 10, 2009)

saticus said:
			
		

> yes i have and it scares the hell out of me. that's why i'm looking for something else. i have been on worse drugs tho. elavil,haldol, artane, triavil, prozac, valium, just to name a few. it's a wonder i have a brain left. i need a strain of weed that will do a better job for me.


WOW saticus you have been having some serious issues it seems ! sorry to hear this ! personnally i feel  marijauna may not assist you as a possible remedy for your situation ! although i am not a doctor or a shrink !! but please listen when i say that there are numerous antidepressants available today and not all of them are of great use to the individual !! do be sure to get a second opinion on any prescription recommended to you ..as some of these drugs.. i believe have killed guinea pigs... and some doctors consider us to be that !! Peace ! Good luck !


----------



## HazeMe (May 10, 2009)

saticus,

I have heard of research with Marijuana and schizophrenia where they have had very good results! In the research they state Marijuana has great benefits for helping with psychotic episodes. I don't have the research on hand, but I'll try to dig it up and PM you later. I don't remember them ever mentioning which strains have the positive affects though. Sorry I can't give you much more than that. 

Don't feel bad, saticus. I'm kind of in the same boat as you. If I don't smoke the right stuff I get bad anxiety and my perceptions get distorted for a bit. I think it's going to be a bit of trial and error. You'll have to keep looking until you find the one that makes you feel the best. You notice you are getting a mixed bag of answers, right? Different people get different highs from what they smoke. The Mandala seeds the The Hemp Goddess showed you look like good stuff for the results you want. Wish you the best!

P.S. I'm currently finishing a masters in Psychology. 

HazeMe


----------



## saticus (May 10, 2009)

thank all of you who responded to my question. i have some good leads and somewhere to start looking for what i need now. i know it's a long shot, but i have nothing to lose and a lot to gain. i will keep ya'll updated on my progress.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 18, 2009)

son of a ***** i just accidentally smoked my skunk blend been curing for  12 to 14 months

son oa f 

the cure is the true bud

with couple beers to mellow you out from a seasons work


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (May 18, 2009)

Anyone tells you, freezing bud is bad is wrong IF you freeze it at the proper time you get the best bud possible. Up to a limit ofcourse. Long term curing. 

I've frozen and smoked and tested buds up to 2 and 3 years in frozen state

AFTER PROPER DRYING

Bud cures while frozen and blacks holes evaporate over time.

What bud fails. Why did my bud drying fail

Why after 1 week it smells and tastes like tea and all my resin is gone?

So many questions in search of answers.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 18, 2009)

Pass the :bong1: please


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 18, 2009)

:huh:


----------



## greenguy (Jun 4, 2009)

schizophrenia patients should not smoke marijuana bc it can make their symptoms worse!

go see a professional doctor!


----------



## Hick (Jun 4, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> schizophrenia patients should not smoke marijuana bc it can make their symptoms worse!
> 
> go see a professional doctor!



I don't believe that.....


And neither do I... :hubba:


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 4, 2009)

@ saticus
Though I can't recommend a strain I do allot of research here,and you can find allot of strain reviews by lots of different medicinal users....hxxp://strainreview.com/ 

Hopes this helps your looking into medical cannabis 

James


----------



## greenguy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hick...go through some case studies and then tell me you dont believe that. Unfortunately weed doesnt cure everything


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 5, 2009)

Weed does not CURE anything. 
Never has, never will.


----------



## 420benny (Jun 5, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Weed does not CURE anything.
> Never has, never will.


But, if you smoke the right stuff, you don't care about your pains and ailments for a while. Getting your head in a relaxed state can help with painful muscles relaxing themselves. Cured? Maybe not. Feeling better, definitely. It's all about getting through another day.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jun 5, 2009)

Depends on the plant and the time of harvest and curing is tricky. I hope I don't sound facetious to your illness. 

No you don't!

Yes, i do to!

I am not going to cite a bunch of references.

Yes you are!

No! I'm Not!

OH Yeah?

recent studies most recent use a clusty search or go to NORML website

Children under 17 should not smoke marijuana it hinders developement in their brain somehow.. sorry kidds.... you can't drink beer either..

can you spell BRAIN CELLS GROWING?


----------



## saticus (Jun 5, 2009)

greenguy said:
			
		

> schizophrenia patients should not smoke marijuana bc it can make their symptoms worse!
> 
> go see a professional doctor!


i have seen more doctors than i care to count. they all want to make a zombie out of me. i am at the mercy of V.A. doctors. i have tried private doctors but they are just the same as V.A. docs. so far i have, as a result of taking their meds, developed tremors in my hands, loss of memory, and chronic kidney desease. my liver is questionable. i have heart flutter due to a bad myocardial valve.

pot can make this worse? how?


----------



## MysticWolf (Jun 6, 2009)

@ saticus...

I'm gonna give you a personal link ....I know it lists curing cancer as the top thing, but it also helps deeply with My tremors... shakes... and spasms...Not to mention my pain level ...Check it out if you like,,,hxxp://www.phoenixtears.ca/ 

Me


----------

